# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم التلاتاء مع القنوات الناقلة مصحوبة بتردداتها

## mohamed73

مباريات يوم التلاتاء مع القنوات الناقلة مصحوبة بتردداتها UEFA Champions League 20:45 FC Shakhtar Donetsk -Bayern Munich
2+2
-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
PULS 4 Austria
-Astra 19.2°E -12051 V 27500 -CW(ORF)
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-ST2 88°E -11050 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)
Akhali Arkhi / Comedy Channel (Georgia)
-Astra 4.8°E -12703 H 2100 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11174 V 28800 -FTA 20:45 PSG - Chelsea
1 TV (Georgia)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
-TurkSat 42°E -11472 H 23450 -FTA/Biss
-HellasSat 39°E -11663 H 5925 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 36°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
RTS Deux
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)
SRF Zwei
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)
RSI La 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)
RSI La 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG)
RTS Deux HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)
SRF Zwei HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)
RTRS
-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA
NTV Turkey
-Eutelsat 7°E -11534 V 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
Star TV Turkey
-Eutelsat 7°E -11617 V 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
AZTV Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)
ITV / UTV / STV
-Astra 28.2°E -10758 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10906 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
ITV HD / UTV HD / STV HD
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10936 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11053 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11068 V 23000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11097 V 23000 -FTA
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss
Armenia TV Region
-Eutelsat 36°E -11109 V 3407 -Biss( DVB-S2)
3 Sport TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2)
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)
Rah-e-Farda TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
Stan Sport
-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss
Negaah TV
-Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11051 V 6999 -FTA
-Afghansat 48°E -11231 V 27500 -FTA Maroc -Botola Pro
19:00 Renaissance de Berkane-Olympique Club De Khouribga
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA Abdullatif Jameel Saudi Professional League
14:05 Al-Orubah-AlHilal
MBC Pro Sports 1
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA
MBC Pro Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA UEFA Youth League
18:00 Real Madrid -FC Porto
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)

----------

